# Universidades Peruanas



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

fotos capturadas del video


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*PUNO-1900*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DEL ALTIPLANO...

me parece que puno es el unico lugar donde
una universidad estatal pasa por encima a las privadas...


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*FUTURO PARQUE DEL AGUA*


----------



## KIKO_25 (May 15, 2013)

*Universidad San Ignacio de Loyola, Lima Perú - Biblioteca Fernando Belaunde Terry*

*Universidad San Ignacio de Loyola, Lima Perú - Biblioteca Fernando Belaunde Terry​*
Brinda acceso a múltiples recursos de información y servicios que contribuyen a la formación integral de profesionales competentes y emprendedores, facilitando el proceso de enseñanza-aprendizaje y promoviendo la investigación. El usuario puede consultar el Catálogo en línea desde la comodidad de su hogar y conocer todo el acervo bibliográfico que alberga la Biblioteca. Asimismo, tiene acceso desde dentro y fuera del Campus a Bases de datos académicas que contienen artículos a texto completo de las más prestigiosas revistas especializadas a nivel mundial: EBSCO y JSTOR. También brinda acceso a libros electrónicos en Idioma inglés (Ebrary) y en idioma español (E-libro).

*Los servicios que brinda la Biblioteca son:*

•	Búsqueda en el Catálogo en Línea.
•	Orientación al usuario.
•	Orientación en la búsqueda de información.
•	Búsqueda de información.
•	Diseminación selectiva de Información.
•	Hemeroteca (revistas).
•	Tesis.
•	Cubículos para estudio y lectura.
•	Sala de Lectura.
•	Consultas telefónicas.
•	Consultas vía e-mail.
•	Acceso a bases de datos académicas en línea.
•	Solicitud de información especializada.
•	Préstamo Interbibliotecario.
•	Préstamo de las salas de estudio. 
•	Acceso a Bases de datos académicas en línea.
•	Charlas informativas.
•	Charlas personalizadas y grupales sobre el uso de las bases de datos.

*Servicios exclusivos para Docentes*

•	Evaluación de sílabos.
•	Servicios bibliógrafos.
•	Programa Voluntariado Docente.

*FUENTE: http://www.usil.edu.pe/0/modulos/JER/JER_Interna.aspx?ARE=0&PFL=0&JER=334*


*Vistas generales.





























Zona de estudio y lectura.





























Búsqueda en el Catálogo en Línea.

















*


----------



## KIKO_25 (May 15, 2013)

*Universidad San Ignacio de Loyola, Lima Perú - Biblioteca Fernando Belaunde Terry*

*Estantería abierta.




























Hemeroteca.




















Sala de Lectura.





























Zona de computadoras.




















Salas de estudio.

















*

*FUENTE: http://www.usil.edu.pe/0/usil_es.aspx - http://www.facebook.com/usil.peru*


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Universidad Andina de Cusco​*
*Campus Principal Larapa*




































*Facultado de Derecho*


























Fuente Koko

*Facultad del CEAC*









*Facultad de Ingeniería*


















*Biblioteca Derecho*









*Campus Ciencias de la Salud - Wanchaq*









Fuente: 
Web U.A.C.
Facebook U.A.C.


----------



## KIKO_25 (May 15, 2013)

Buenas tomas de la Universidad Andina del Cuzco.


----------



## auccay chapcha (Sep 29, 2010)

en infraestructura nada que envidiarle a los demas de paises


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^^^ uhmmmmm ^^^^

Suban de la ex PUCP


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buenas fotos! Hay buenísima infraestructura en universidades en todas las ciudades!


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

_San Antonio de Abad University is better than Andina in Cusco.
I am proud of being "Antoniano".
Hooray for Cusco_


----------



## rathalos17 (Feb 28, 2011)

wow, me encataron la u. del pacifico y la de lima


----------



## KIKO_25 (May 15, 2013)

*Universidad de Lima, Lima Perú*

*Universidad de Lima​*Durante los años 1960 y 1961, un grupo de profesores universitarios e importantes representantes del comercio y la industria, reunidos en la Asociación Civil Prodies (Promoción del Desarrollo Industrial a través de la Educación Superior), decidió fundar una nueva universidad.

Después de dos años de esfuerzos, se creó la Universidad de Lima cuyo funcionamiento fue autorizado por el Decreto Supremo 23 del 25 de abril de 1962.

Prodies se planteó el objetivo de constituir una universidad diferente, acorde con el proceso de modernización, en la que se fomentara el espíritu comunitario entre profesores y alumnos. Un miembro destacado de esta asociación y primer rector de la Universidad de Lima fue el doctor Antonio Pinilla Sánchez-Concha.

La Universidad inició sus labores con 120 alumnos agrupados en dos facultades, en un pequeño local situado en el distrito de Jesús María, jirón Nazca 548, frente al Campo de Marte. Debido a su rápido crecimiento, el 27 de agosto de 1966, se inauguró el campus de Monterrico con una extensión de alrededor de 40.000 metros cuadrados, la que hoy llega a 69.958,84 metros cuadrados.

Nuestro campus cuenta con 1.483 lugares de estacionamiento junto con algunos otros ambientes, como el Auditorio ZUM y la Zona de Expresión Artística, los cuales son construcciones subterráneas que permiten ganar cuantioso espacio para áreas verdes en la superficie. La Universidad posee además, a poca distancia, un campus complementario ubicado en la urbanización Mayorazgo del distrito de Ate.

En la actualidad, la Universidad de Lima cuenta aproximadamente con 15.000 alumnos distribuidos entre su Programa de Estudios Generales, sus once carreras pertenecientes a tres escuelas universitarias y su Escuela de Posgrado; además, promueve un Instituto de Investigación Científica, y ofrece numerosos servicios a los estudiantes, a los docentes y a la comunidad en general.

*FUENTE: http://www.ulima.edu.pe/acerca-de/cincuenta-anos*


*Vista Generales de su Campus.*


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

*La infraestructura a mejorado bastante *


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Como dicen, hay una mejora notable en la infraestructura de las Universidades, más que todo en las privadas.


----------



## KIKO_25 (May 15, 2013)

*Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú, Lima Perú*

*Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú, Lima Perú​*
La Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú se estableció en 1917 con dos facultades, Letras y Jurisprudencia. Su primer rector fue el R.P. Jorge Dintilhac SS.CC. el Estado la reconoció oficialmente mediante la Resolución Suprema del 24 de marzo del 1917.

Adquirió autonomía en virtud de las leyes N° 11003, del 17 de abril del 1949, y N° 13417, del 8 de abril del 1960, al serle otorgado el carácter de nacional. Esta autonomía ha sido mantenida por las leyes posteriores.

Al cumplir sus bodas de plata institucionales, la Universidad Católica recibió de la Santa Sede el título honorífico de Pontificia, mediante Decreto de la Sagrada Congregación de Seminarios y Universidades de fecha 30 de septiembre del 1942.

En el 2007 cumplimos 90 años que celebramos renovando nuestro compromiso por una educación en valores y de calidad.


*Vistas Generales del Campus.*









































































































































*FUENTE: http://www.pucp.edu.pe/content/pagina17.php?pID=917&pIDSeccionWeb=6&pIDReferencial=*


----------



## KIKO_25 (May 15, 2013)

theWrC said:


> ^^^^^ uhmmmmm ^^^^
> 
> Suban de la ex PUCP


Ahí, ya las puse.


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

La PUCP, es la PUCP. Leí que iban a invertir en la construcción de nuevos edificios.


----------

